# Small Retaining Wall Ideas for Colorado



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

The first picture looks like soldier pile with lagging, a retaining wall if you will, but the H pile is usually driven, although i have seen short ones embedded in concrete in a drilled hole, the driven piles are mostly used for shoring a building or roadway before excavating the opposite side, here's a link showing it's uses.

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...UFeCYKHcWdDeYQ4lYITigA&biw=1280&bih=739&dpr=2


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> The first picture looks like soldier pile with lagging, a retaining wall if you will, but the H pile is usually driven, although i have seen short ones embedded in concrete in a drilled hole, the driven piles are mostly used for shoring a building or roadway before excavating the opposite side, here's a link showing it's uses.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=...UFeCYKHcWdDeYQ4lYITigA&biw=1280&bih=739&dpr=2


So I was wondering, is this something that is available in a residential application?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Your first picture appears to be augered holes, with H piles embedded in concrete, here's a link to some simple retaining walls also.


Don't know if they would work for what your looking for, but don't hurt to look.


https://www.gabion1.com/gabion-reta...OmfLuX62KboKxeg4-_TcRGG6er2_0SDEaAkh_EALw_wcB


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

I was actually looking for something more like cement and not the gabion boxes. I can find the h beams easy enough. But what I can't find is the cement sleepers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe I don't understand your reasoning for wanting to put in a retaining wall but looking at your pictures I certainly don't see a need for one. You certainly do not have excessive slope along that side of your home and I'd be worried that if you put in the retaining wall you're going to hold more water against your foundation.


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

Msradell said:


> Maybe I don't understand your reasoning for wanting to put in a retaining wall but looking at your pictures I certainly don't see a need for one. You certainly do not have excessive slope along that side of your home and I'd be worried that if you put in the retaining wall you're going to hold more water against your foundation.




I really just want a nice raised garden bed. And not have too much slope. I like flat land. I was hoping I could do something and put adequate drainage in to get the water away from my house. 

I am concerned about the build of water and snow against my foundation. This is the reason for asking the questions. 

Is there a way to make this happen and remove the water / snow away from the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Hershal said:


> I was actually looking for something more like cement and not the gabion boxes. I can find the h beams easy enough. But what I can't find is the cement sleepers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you mean the lagging in between the piles they can be wood, in fact thats all i've ever seen although precast can be used.


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> If you mean the lagging in between the piles they can be wood, in fact thats all i've ever seen although precast can be used.


So, My Question is, Say I go with wood, How Deep does it have to be? 
Does it have to be under the frost line etc?
Will wood withstand Colorado's Winter?


My Main Question here, Will building this retaining wall and raised garden bed have an issue on my foundation?

Will I still be able to have adequate drainage away from the house if I install under gravel drainage and pipe work to a french drain etc?

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If you do soldier pile, they would have to be below your frost line, as to the other two questions i have no idea.


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

Canarywood1 said:


> If you do soldier pile, they would have to be below your frost line, as to the other two questions i have no idea.




Appreciate it. Now just to find out the answers to my other questions. I don't want to go ahead and do this if it's gonna look terrible in a few years. Or it actually put risk to my foundation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't want to build up the beds very high because you want the dirt level to be below your siding by at least 4" preferably 6".


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

Msradell said:


> You don't want to build up the beds very high because you want the dirt level to be below your siding by at least 4" preferably 6".




I was going to build the beds so they were flush with the siding but not full them all the way up. Leave a 4-6 " gap from the top so there is no dirt at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hershal (Aug 6, 2017)

So I have another idea for my retaining wall. That doesn't involves too much concrete footings. 

What about a frame built from 2x4 treated lumber. And then using stone veneer over the top. Would this be sturdy and stand up to Colorado weather. 

I would place 4x4 posts in the corners and reinforce it back to the foundation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

